# Moina macrocopa - breeding



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

I am starting a little experiment with Moina breeding as a live fish food for my Neoheterandria elegans colony. Moina is smaller and being said to be much more prolific and more resistant to harsh conditions than Daphnia. Also it's more suitable for small water volumes as they don't mind overcrowding. Size and nutritionally wise it's similar to freshly hatched Artemia, without the hassle with egg shells, salt water mixing etc. Also Moina will not spoil the tank water in case of overfeeding, they will live happily until eaten.

Several months ago I purchased a capsule full of Moina eggs on eBay, but got some free time only recently. I am using 1.5 - 2 litres jar (I forgot to measure the exact volume while filling with water and I'm too lazy to calculate it accurately). It is recommended to hatch the eggs in a rain water, but I am using boiled water. I added roughly 100 eggs (just a tiny pinch) to the water and waited. After 2 days first Moina appeared. Two days later I had about 10 of them. Hatching rate is supposed to be ~90%, but only in ideal conditions. My jar is near the window facing north, so it doesn't get any direct sunlight and it's quite cold (about 18-20C). As a food source I added a blob of sludge from the aquarium filter, 3 cryptocoryne leaves and 2 tiny ramshorn snails. Later I plan to add yeast every two days.

Experiment is in the very early state, so I can't comment on it more yet  If there's anyone with experience with breeding Moina, please feel free to step in and share some information.

Two pictures so the post isn't so boring 

Floating Moina eggs









Overall view next to a standard apple


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Every few days add in a pinch of yeast or food.
I have snails in the tub with my daphnia to clean things up, also a little coral for calcium. I don't need to do watch change.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you mistergreen for your insights. My tap water is hard already, but adding something to boost up the calcium content shouldn't hurt. 

I probably underestimated the need for daily stirring of water, today I see only 2 or 3 Moina alive. Water was totally stagnant and almost absolutely clear with a white layer at the bottom, which I wrongly assumed to be a mineral deposit. After stirring, water turned slightly milky and I see a lot of tiny movement with the help of flashlight - hopefully it's infusoria. I still have plenty of eggs available and some live Moina on the way, but I'm curious if existing specimen will stay alive long enough to breed. If not, I will use "dirty" water from one of my tanks for the next attempt. Tomorrow I'll go buy powdered yeast, I guess I'll need it sooner than anticipated. I will try to obtain a microscope as well, this sounds like a good excuse for yet another "useless" equipment at home and an interesting learning lesson for my daughter (and for myself of course)


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I have an airline with low air flow in my tub. It makes a better environment.
The few newly hatched monia can feed on the bacteria and other small things. The yeast will supplement them when the population is sizable, maybe 300+.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Bubbler would definitely work to avoid stagnant water, but I have very limited options for using any equipment, at least during this initial testing phase. But I'll keep it in mind and try to add it later. I saw some interesting noiseless piezoelectric aerators..another good excuse to buy something new.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Northern cold window wasn't probably the best place, pretty much all hatched Moinas died just after few days (maybe lack of food?). Once I moved the jar to the south window where it's warmer and jar receives direct morning sunlight, I see more Moinas alive. One of them is already carrying eggs. I saw cyclops too, hopefully they won't do any major damage to Moinas. I am adding a pinch of dried yeast every other day and fresh Cryptocoryne leaves when the old ones disintegrate.

Friend of mine brought me a couple of packets with live Moina to boost the culture, however he purchased Moina salina.. Out of curiosity I started another jar (1 liter in volume) with salt water and dumped them in there, but probably only one or two specimen survived. As I already had the brine solution ready, I hatched Artemia in there and I'm trying to keep them alive long enough to grow.. 

Fun little projects


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, sound like you'll need to supply them with food. Make green water or give them a little yeast. Don't feed too much yeast, only enough to make the water hazy. Too much with foul the water for the water flea. That's why I have snails to clean.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Somehow I can't keep Moina alive. Water is full of "tiny dots" which I assume is a food for them. I'm adding a pinch of dried yeast every day or two. Cyclops which came with Moina eggs are breeding nicely, so there shouldn't be lack of food. Snails which struggle to grow in my tanks get big in the jar. But Moina always grows a bit and then just suddenly disappears after few days.

I still have some eggs left, so I'll do yet another attempt. In the worst case, I can still use Cyclops as the fish food.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The bigger the container, the better I think. I Use a 10G plastic tub. As an experiment, I put some daphnia in a 1 liter and they died in a few days. You'll need a low airline probably too.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Can't disagree with that. Unfortunately I can't have anything bigger than this jar (even that one hasn't been fully "accepted" by my missus).

Moinas are a bit different to Daphnias in terms of volume/oxygen requirements. They should be fine with extremely wide range of available oxygen, from saturated to almost depleted. Also they should not mind extreme dense populations.

Just a quote from this scientific article _
"The maximum sustained density in cultures of Daphnia reported is 1,900 individuals per gallon (500/L). Moina cultures, however, routinely reach densities of 19,000 individuals per gallon (5,000/L) and are, therefore, better adapted for intensive culture."_

I do not really expect to have 5000 individuals in the jar, but not having even 10 for more than a week is not nice.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Try growing green water instead of feeding yeast. The yeast might foul the environment for the moina.

To grow GW use tank water, sprinkle in a little macro & micro ferts, then give it plenty of sun.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Another food source I use is spirulina powder. You feed a tiny bit at a time, only to make the water hazy.Try to find some that claims to be organic & premium quality.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestions, spirulina powder sounds fine - I already ordered one bag for my shrimp/fish, so will try it with Moina too.


----------



## Iffudu (2 mo ago)

I know it's old thread, but somebody might find the reply useful.

Cyclops and Diaptomus are predatory. They won't do to much of a dent in big Moina population, but with just few flopping about they will eat all the new born Moina and possibly even adults. 
Separate Moina to separate jar. To do so suck one up into pipette and put it in another jar. Then fill new jar with spring/boiled water and suck up the Moina again and place in final destination (read below).
You can repeat the dilution few times to minimise chance for carrying over any tiny copepods cysts or naupli.
Do that with few Moina's placing each in separate jar.
You should do few jars as after few weeks you will determine if any copepods were carried over. Dispose off the contaminated jars.

Best food for Moina.
Boil a potato or carrot and place a slice of around 1cm3 in each 1L jar.
Depending on temperature after few days or a week bacteria population will bloom and that is the food Moin thrives on. Such jar will then be your destination jar for separated Moina's from procedure above.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Iffudu, welcome to APC! This discussion is interesting; I would like to grow some live food and Moina sounds feasible. Please tell me more.


----------

